# Hello plus a question on moving furnace...



## Bill Valley (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello all.  I am new member looking for some advice.  My wife and I are looking at a new house.  The basement is unfinished and has great potential.  The only issue is that the furnace/ac is located in a bad spot.  I would like to move it 5 - 10 feet along the main branch lines.  Is this feasible?

I run construction work at a hospital, so I have access to tinners and fitters that may want some side work.

The unit is a gas-fired, forced air heating/ac unit.  Is this more trouble than it is worth?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello, 
Good to see new folks and help out.
My question would be to ask myself why it was located there in the first place if it's a new home.
Also, dont forget not to close in the unit without some  makeup air for the burner questions. For this you may need a heating contractor or at least the manufacturers instructions.

How far away is the flue to your furnace now?
See all the things you have to consider?
InspectorD


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 17, 2006)

call your tinners, and they'll tell you.

you will be able to move your furnace as far as the trunk line section that it is tied into now extends.  as you look at the trunk line, you will see the biggest size supply and return duct directly above the furnace.  to move the furnace further than this section, you will have to totally rmove and reinstall new trunkline to accomodate the airflow of the furnace.

As inspector d said, you will also be limeted to the length of the flue according to the manufacturers specs and local code.


----------

